# Looking for collectors around Schuylkill County PA area



## kcmcat (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello!  I'm new to bottle collecting.  I just inherited a bottle collection from my brother. Wondering if there are any collectors on this site from the Schuylkill County PA area?  Looking to possibly sell them or learn more about the value of the collection.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 4, 2020)

I don't live there, but I travel up to Ashland every year, and have spent most of my life up there. My grandfather found many of the known bottles up there, so by all means, post away!


----------



## kcmcat (Mar 4, 2020)

I need to get a better idea of what bottles he has.  I know he has a Amber J Deegan, Pottsville PA bottle.  I was always told it as some decent value.  I'll hopefully post some pics. on I figure it out.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 4, 2020)

kcmcat said:


> I need to get a better idea of what bottles he has.  I know he has a Amber J Deegan, Pottsville PA bottle.  I was always told it as some decent value.  I'll hopefully post some pics. on I figure it out.




It depends on the closure in that case...


----------



## kcmcat (Mar 25, 2020)

Sorry it took me so long.  Here are some Pottsville and Minersville bottles I'm wondering about.  Any idea on value?  
J Deegan.......Pottsville, PA
St. Patricks Brewrey......Pottsville, PA
The Miners Brewery Company.....Minersville, PA

Looking to sell if anyone's interested.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 29, 2020)

J Deegan.......Pottsville, PA is my favorite in the picture.  Worth more than both the other 2 combined to me.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 29, 2020)

Very nice bottles! I'm not too sure about value. If it wasn't for the fact that I'm trying to save money now, due to stupid Covid, I'd by them all up.


----------



## Mahanoy1 (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm always looking for Schuylkill County bottles. Message me of you have any available for sale.


----------



## Screwtop (Aug 23, 2021)

Mahanoy1 said:


> I'm always looking for Schuylkill County bottles. Message me of you have any available for sale.


I am looking for Schuylkill bottles too. Guessing from your Username, you live in Manahoy City or nearby? I live in Kentucky now, but all my family is in Schuylkill. I'm moving up there this winter near Ashland.


----------

